

How to respond to YouTube's downtime? Decentralize the web - BCM43
http://mediagoblin.org/news/youtube-catastrophe.html

======
pixie_
The problem is, eventually, the web will go down for everyone. Who knows why..
a war, and big solar flare.. whatever.

Also decentralization and p2p networks are difficult and complicated to
operate. Look at diaspora, look at all the file sharing networks that have
become centralized torrents.

A simple solution would be smart consumers that sign up for services that
allow them to export their data. For YouTube it's difficult because they're a
monopoly.. but maybe for a service like GMail and allows you to keep all your
mail synced up locally in a plain text readable format.

Also pintrest.. I love using it to catalog my favorite photos, but it kills me
thinking that this site might eventually go away and I'm going to lose
everything I've built up. Give me an export option!

------
projectmeshnet
This is our goal, <https://projectmeshnet.org>

